# Possible to copy/archive recorded shows?



## bonfirebob (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it possible to copy/archive recorded shows?
Before I spend $40-$50 on a transfer cable are the usb ports on the R15-100 
functional? Does Direct Tv block this function? Tired of deleting good programs all the time!

Thanks in advance 

Bob


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's no way to "transfer" video files from your DVR via USB or any other means. You'll need to record them from the DVR to your PC using the PC's video capture hardware and software. If your PC doesn't have video capture hardware/software, you can buy USB-based video capture devices for <$100. Essentially you record your DVR programs to the PC like you could record to a VCR or DVD Recorder. Then you can easily edit the video files and burn to DVD discs.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Litzdog is right on the money, I just wanted to add that I just purchased a capture card for my daughter(Christmas gift) for $40.00, basic software included. It is the Dazzle brand by Pinnacle.


----------



## bonfirebob (Nov 18, 2008)

so whats the purpose of the USB ports?


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

bonfirebob said:


> so whats the purpose of the USB ports?


I don't believe the USB ports have a defined function on the R15's. They are used for an ATSC tuner 'box' on the HR2x series of DVR's. And a plethora of cooling fan's and charging units .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

They provide a serial RS232 interface for home automation system control of the R15 if you use the correct USB to RS232 adapter and software.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

bonfirebob said:


> so whats the purpose of the USB ports?


I use mine to power a laptop cooling fan that keeps my DVR cooler in its cabinet.


----------



## bonfirebob (Nov 18, 2008)

Well thanks folks. Not what I wanted to hear but kind of figured it would be this way

Thanks for your time


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

You can also use a standalone DVD recorder, if the PC capture card is not an option. Use the audio & video outputs from the R15 directly to the inputs on the DVD recorder. Press play on the R15, record on the DVD recorder. Just remember to finalize the disc when your done.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> They provide a serial RS232 interface for home automation system control of the R15 if you use the correct USB to RS232 adapter and software.


That's right! And you can learn all the commands and a whole lot more about the DVR's from a clever publication by DirecTV downloadable at http://www.sbcatest.com/techsupport.htm


----------

